

OpenJK - xvirk
https://github.com/JACoders/OpenJK

======
dimillian
Amazing, I only recently learnt that Raven published the source of JK games. I
loved those games. This engine remind me of OpenMW, which is an open sourced
engine for Morrowind: [https://openmw.org/en/](https://openmw.org/en/)

------
ninkendo
Man, I wish I had this when I was a kid. I would've killed to be able to turn
on an unlimited force power cheat (I remember binding the middle mouse button
to "give all" and just spammed it when I was using tons of force power.)

Now I can just comment out the code that takes the force power away:

    
    
        diff --git a/codeJK2/game/wp_saber.cpp b/codeJK2/game/wp_saber.cpp
        index f87736a..a35c235 100644
        --- a/codeJK2/game/wp_saber.cpp
        +++ b/codeJK2/game/wp_saber.cpp
        @@ -7617,7 +7617,7 @@ void WP_ForcePowerDrain( gentity_t *self, forcePowers_t forcePower, int override
                {
                        return;
                }
        -       self->client->ps.forcePower -= drain;
        +       //self->client->ps.forcePower -= drain; //MUAHAHAHA
                if ( self->client->ps.forcePower < 0 )
                {
                        self->client->ps.forcePower = 0;
                                                                                                                                                          
    

Ah, simple pleasures.

------
aw3c2
Please be Jedi Knight, please be Jedi Knight, Yes! No! Aww, I hope the
original will be open-sourced and ported to Linux some day. It is such a
fantastic game.

~~~
Touche
Remember that Jedi Knight was itself a sequel. But I agree, that was a great
game (I never played the others). Welding a lightsaber felt just right, using
force felt just right.

------
Cael
I was actually very heavily involved in the Jedi Academy community for several
years, though I'm not an OpenJK dev. I created what's currently by far the
largest modding/community website for the game.

OpenJK is really, really neat. In between performance enhancements, security
fixes, and all the other shininess, I think the devs are doing a great job at
it. The community these days is small, but definitely still active, especially
when you consider Jedi Academy was released in 2003. At the time of writing
this comment, there are several hundred players ingame.

------
odc
I love this! Works better than Wine. And I don't have to install 32 bits
libraries.

------
CmonDev
Even seems to have some rudimentary component-entity architecture. Not bad.

------
pdeva1
did anyone else read this as OpenJDK?

~~~
drivingmenuts
Why is this even posted here?

I don't have a particular problem with it - this just doesn't seem like HN
material.

~~~
geekishmatt
It's a community project. It's opensource. It's HN material.

What is your definition of "HN material".

~~~
drivingmenuts
I was under the impression that HN was more startup focused, rather than
straight up open-source-without-monetary-goal.

I realize there's some sort of nebulous scale, but OP seems like something
waaay down at the other end from true HN material.

~~~
gojomo
HN was originally named 'Startup News', but the name changed to emphasize a
wider focus. And, the first sentence of the 'Guidelines' linked below is:

"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups."

So many people here are avid gamers, hobbyist game developers, or professional
game developers that any source code related to a beloved title may find an
enthusiastic audience.

